# Poor old boy...



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My little old guy Gustav Passed way today.. He was a beautiful little sweet heart. I can't say that I'm not surprised, as he was getting very weak in the past few weeks/months. Got him over a year ago and I loved the little guy so much. My first double tail. 


















Miss you little guy. Have fun in heaven! 

On one hand I'm glad he's gone because he's just hasn't been himself lately and I knew it was coming, nothing that I could have stopped, as you can't stop old age... 

Still, I'm sad...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I sure wish bettas had longer lifespans.

Sorry about your fish


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, I remember when you got him ): Poor old guy. It reminds me that some of mine are starting to get on in years... Where does the time go?


----------



## KandiiPanda (Oct 1, 2010)

Ooh, I've never seen a double tail before
But I understand your sadness, even though you knew it was coming
Poor guy <3


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Sad in a way that we can become so attached to creatures with short life spans isn't it? Beloved pets have left me heartbroken many, many times... But then that means that we can be there for all of their lives too and just maybe that's more important. 

Rest in peace Gustav


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Awww not lil Goose! He was too cute. He was one of my favs.  Have fun in heaven Gustav!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, he was very handsome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Gustav! He was beautiful.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aw )= sorry about Gustav. But removing old life makes way for new life so one day, in the near future or distant, you could get another Betta to honor his memories.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

*poor old boy*

pl for a years not too bad but some people ahd theirs for like 8 years and all you have to do is play around with you betta like chasing him with ur finger.
some of min died because of the water had this kind of substance in it.


----------

